# Elegance International?



## kayla441 (Jan 7, 2007)

I've been looking into many Los Angeles makeup schools and im having difficulty finding one, moreso figuring out which ones are better than others.
I dont konw why but elegance international has really caught my eye
can anyone tell me something about this school?
or do any of you have any recommendations school-wise?
do you think a school's reputation is important and can be a catalyst as far as getting hired in any part of the industry?


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 7, 2007)

When I was looking into schools I was pretty much set on MUD but this was five years ago.
I do know a woman that went to Joe Blasco that now works on the Tyra Banks show and last I heard was waiting to hear about Next Top Model. I think a lot of that has to do with the shcool she went to, the people she met there and such.
Sorry that's all of the input I can give


----------



## jenii (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I do know a woman that went to Joe Blasco that now works on the Tyra Banks show and last I heard was waiting to hear about Next Top Model._

 
Wow, that's keen! I'd like to go to Joe Blasco, because I knew people who'd gone there ages ago, and anytime I saw their makeup (or let them do mine), I was very impressed.

Plus, hey, if Blasco makes good cosmetics, I can imagine that the school is pretty good too!


----------

